# Buck Candy product review...



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

With the wildfires around my house on Friday we were late getting to Mexico. Our land owner had the protien and corn on a trailer in town but the trailer didnt have lights so he couldnt bring it to the ranch when he brought us. We had to wait until morning for the feed...

Instead of waisting the night away we decided to put out cameras at a few feed locations and test the BuckCandy as a stand alone attractant instead of only mixing it with feed. The results are amazing! NONE of these feeders have been throwing corn since last year... one had some corn I shook out of it but the deer that came in didnt even eat it. Turns out there were 2 dead birds in the barrel so im sure the corn didnt have that "oh so fresh" smell.

Note the time stamp on all pics. I have posted a pic of me putting out the BuckCandy, the deer that came in because of the smell, then us filling the feeders the next day. I am confident that using BuckCandy as a stand alone attractant or mixing it with corn... If a deer is close enough to smell it, he will come to it! Once you have a jug, you will smell why







My garage doesnt smell like trash anymore but our trash containers are still in it


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

more pics and a different feeder


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

this feeder did have protein it... but no corn


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

another feeder


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

put some at the base of protein feeder on the concrete as well as by the leg of this corn feeder...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Amazing! Is that the brand name of the deer attractant, BuckCandy ?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice deer!

That was an interesting experiement. Have you tried putting some BuckCandy out somewhere away from feeders to see if it has the same attracting power. The deer may have heard you at the feeders and thought that you filled them up.

Thanks for the post. It's intriguing to think that the stuff would have that much attractant power.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

yes, Buck Candy is the name of it. They use to be a sponsor on here...









I have used it with corn in the hill country but besides that, this is the first "experiment" that I have done. And only did this bc i was bored in Mexico with nothing to do till morning. They very well may have heard us at the feeder and come to look for corn... But if you have never smelled this stuff, I recommend you get a jug. I stored it in my garage with the lid on of course and my entire garage smelled like an apple orchard. Deer are very curious animals and with a scent so strong, they smell it from far away and come to check it out. After seeing these pics, im sold on the product. But I will cont. to put it in my feeders with corn... and sprinkle a little in my bow blind as covers sent. I figure if they are use to it from the feeder, it may work well as a cover scent also... i'll let you know how that worked for me after season


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool Pics, Is this the stuff that Jeff(Mexhunter) sells. Last time I talked to him he was moving WAY up North around Round Rock, TX. Guess he turned Yank on us.:biggrin:
You need to work on taming your deer down a little Mitch, It took them OVER an hour to come in after you used that auger.:rotfl:
Good luck bro, I'm out Monterrey Hwy Now if ya need anything.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice deer!!!!


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I want my Corn Blower back Mitch!!! LOL....

LW


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> Cool Pics, Is this the stuff that Jeff(Mexhunter) sells. Last time I talked to him he was moving WAY up North around Round Rock, TX. Guess he turned Yank on us.:biggrin:
> You need to work on taming your deer down a little Mitch, It took them OVER an hour to come in after you used that auger.:rotfl:
> Good luck bro, I'm out Monterrey Hwy Now if ya need anything.


Hwy 85 huh? How far past the 2nd checkpoint? We are 15-20 miles... Good luck man! Deer seem to look pretty healthy on our place.

yeah he is up there in WEIRDO world...LOL jk


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Reel Screamer said:


> I want my Corn Blower back Mitch!!! LOL....
> 
> LW


It is still working like a champ bro! One of the best things I ever bought off the classifieds:doowapsta


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

TTT to test tapatalk. My posts are not coming up under favorites. Anyone experience this?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Is there anywhere in the Houston Area that I can pick it up?


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

what is the web site on the side of container can just make out the www

thanks


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Www.BuckCandy.com

On the website there are retailers but it's just as cheap to order and pay $5 to ship it. It will cost more than $5 in gas to make a special trip even if you live close, with the price of Gas. I ordered online and had it in 2 days.


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

I love me some Buck Candy, makes a great car freshener! Putting it out at the ranch this weekend.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Which flavor have ya'll experienced seems to be prefered? The apple or strawberry


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Tombstone said:


> Which flavor have ya'll experienced seems to be prefered? The apple or strawberry


Apple is what I use but have never tried the strawberry... if it aint broke dont fix it. i'll stay with APPLE


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for all the good info:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Gonna pick some up tomorrow at Mummes, their corn is already apple scented, so maybe this'll kick things up a notch!!


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

after reading this post I bit; ordered a jug online and it arrived yesterday. This stuff is STRONG. Popped the cap in the garage and it still smells like apple this morning. As mentioned, I think it may make for some great cover scent if nothing else. Plan on giving it the acid test first week in October. thanks for the info.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Any idea if this stuff would work in the hill country for Axis? Heading to Rocksprings in late October on a 2.5 day DIY hunt. Axis, Whitetail, Blackbuck, Turkeys. I have had decent success out there without anything other then corn but any edge is a big help with that short of a hunt. Thanks in advance for advice. Nice deer by the way.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

TildenHunter said:


> Any idea if this stuff would work in the hill country for Axis? Heading to Rocksprings in late October on a 2.5 day DIY hunt. Axis, Whitetail, Blackbuck, Turkeys. I have had decent success out there without anything other then corn but any edge is a big help with that short of a hunt. Thanks in advance for advice. Nice deer by the way.


All I can vouch for is that Axis are not affraid of it... I put double dose in this 500# corn feeder so the smell is extremely stout. Experiementing to see if it will scare them ect... deer axis and turkey alike cont. to come into this feeder. Like I said, they were coming before, but adding the Candy didnt scare them away. And I honestly believe the number of deer increased as well. I think it is pulling in some deer bc of the smell that normally would go to my cousins feeder just over the ledge of the hill.;D


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

barbless said:


> after reading this post I bit; ordered a jug online and it arrived yesterday. This stuff is STRONG. Popped the cap in the garage and it still smells like apple this morning. As mentioned, I think it may make for some great cover scent if nothing else. Plan on giving it the acid test first week in October. thanks for the info.


How many acres of apple orchard do you think my garage smells like? It's strong still sealed in the jug!


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

mitchbcs said:


> All I can vouch for is that Axis are not affraid of it... I put double dose in this 500# corn feeder so the smell is extremely stout. Experiementing to see if it will scare them ect... deer axis and turkey alike cont. to come into this feeder. Like I said, they were coming before, but adding the Candy didnt scare them away. And I honestly believe the number of deer increased as well. I think it is pulling in some deer bc of the smell that normally would go to my cousins feeder just over the ledge of the hill.;D
> View attachment 420947


Good enough for me. Gracias.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you guys using just the apple flavor or both.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Folsetth said:


> Are you guys using just the apple flavor or both.


I have only used apple! If it ain't broke don't fix it .

If i were trapping or after hogs, i would personally try strawberry. Just think it would work better for hogs.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

mitchbcs said:


> I have only used apple! If it ain't broke don't fix it .
> 
> If i were trapping or after hogs, i would personally try strawberry. Just think it would work better for hogs.


I was thinking the same thing for hogs


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I wonder if it dissolves in water and i can apply it to a felt patch or rag as cover scent downwind of my tripod.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*in the long run it probably cost more to use Jello*



mitchbcs said:


> I have only used apple! If it ain't broke don't fix it .
> 
> If i were trapping or after hogs, i would personally try strawberry. Just think it would work better for hogs.


When I want the hogs to show up I sprinkle the Walmart brand of strawberry jello around and dose the corn with it. Hogs like it so do deer but using the Buck Candy is probably cheaper I just didn't know about it then!
:texasflag


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

I have heard that Jello worked for years... however after smelling both, Jello doesnt have the "SMELL" that BuckCandy has. This stuff is just flat out STRONG!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

We used to put blueberry muffin mix in the corn when soaking it, the pigs luved it.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

What's in the bottom left of that last pic???


----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

If you are mixing it up in a feeder with corn, how much are you adding to the feeder?

Nevermind, I saw the answer on their website.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Considering the range conditions that cervids are having to deal with, they are trying to find anything with nutritional value to survive. Anything.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Considering the range conditions that cervids are having to deal with, they are trying to find anything with nutritional value to survive. Anything.


Sean,
Just wondering if these deer look like they are malnourished to you?

What i see is a shiot load of healthy deer coming to a great attractant...

They definitely are not in "survival mode" looking for nutritional value! They are looking for what... Mmm mmm mmm... Smells so dang good

Now maybe somewhere else your comment would be fitting as the drought conditions are hurting some ranches, but these deer... WAY OFF!


----------

